# Recommend me a good semi-slick tire.



## broadwayblue (Mar 19, 2005)

Since most of my riding is going to be on paved tracks and city streets I'm looking to swap out my current Bontrager Jones ACX, folding, 26x2.2" with some semi-slicks. I'm new to the sport and don't know what I should be looking at. Any suggestions?


----------



## skareb (Jan 26, 2006)

I use tioga city slickers on my commuter the 1.25" version I they work good for me and are cheap.


----------



## hamachi (May 9, 2006)

Specialized Nimbus Armadillo -- I have never gotten a flat with riding these. Here is a description from the Specialized website:

This armored version of our classic 26" fast rolling Nimbus tire has a rounded profile and recessed tread for great traction, designed for speedy commutes and changing conditions city streets ? even when they include glass, nails, and other hazards.

New for 2006 
Armadillo technology, the ultimate in puncture resistance 
Durable 70a compound

http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=15142


----------



## MSU_Grad_121 (Feb 6, 2006)

I like the Bontrager Invert Selects, if you can find them. Apparently, they're hard to come by. Always served me well, tho. Check em out.

Ross


----------



## MtBkrJoe (Sep 22, 2004)

I just went to my LBS and picked up some cheap Bontrager 26x1.5 slicks for like $12 each. I have put a few hundred miles on them and so far so good.


----------



## 古強者死神 (May 12, 2006)

My recomendation to add to the pile is these: 
Forte Topo FasTrac MTB Tire 
http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=12701&subcategory_ID=5430

I got them because I was already ordering some stuff from performance and they were on clearance for like 10$ but now that I have them I am VERY impressed with them.

1.9" wider than most semi slicks wich is my preference as it makes me feel more at home using the same rim/tube as my knobby tires, and also makes it so that lower psi and trail riding with them is possible.

I notice no rolling resistance and they just have insane grip, with 120tpi and up to 65psi I think they cant be beat.

Check around for the .99$ shiping cupoin and also wait around for the new 10% off cupon and your set.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I have Nokian Ultra Tour 2 (1.75"?) on my commuter/errand bike. The smooth center seems to roll OK and the edges give some bite on gravel or snow.


----------



## xva3000 (May 3, 2006)

For people that use one bike for commuting and for trail riding, is it worth it to get a pair of semi-slicks and swap them out when you're on the road?
It seems like a pain, but I suppose it would get easier with a little practice


----------



## 古強者死神 (May 12, 2006)

Thats what i am doing xva3000, paved trail/road during the week, and soon to come trails on the weekend.

I just got the bike and have never changed a tire before (except as a kid) and it took maybe 30 minutes to do, the stock tires are on there very tight but my slicks went on abit easier. 

With practice I say 15 minutes or less is doable and its a good time to inspect your tires for embeded glass/thorns ect ect.

I may still want to get a 2nd wheel set all together down the road so I can just swap wheels but for now the tire swap will have to do. Also if you get a good "hybrid" tire like mine it may be possible to do light trail riding on the semi slicks. I am going to give it a shot.


----------



## xva3000 (May 3, 2006)

古強者死神 said:


> Thats what i am doing xva3000, paved trail/road during the week, and soon to come trails on the weekend.
> 
> I just got the bike and have never changed a tire before (except as a kid) and it took maybe 30 minutes to do, the stock tires are on there very tight but my slicks went on abit easier.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice, it seems like a good idea. Right now I'm a bigger fan of buying 2 new tires instead of 2 whole new wheels. At that point I'd probably just get a second commuter bike.


----------



## MSU_Grad_121 (Feb 6, 2006)

It seems you're looking in the right direction as far as tires and whatnot go. The Inverts have enough tread that you can do some trail riding in them, and I've never had them take longer than 10 minutes to swap. You wouldn't believe how low the rolling resistance is on those things, compared to your knobbies. New wheel sets and/or a new bike are nice if you can afford them, but until then, just stick with new tires and you'll be fine.

Ross


----------



## sutherland (Apr 5, 2006)

i use specialized hemisphere armadillos.


----------



## broadwayblue (Mar 19, 2005)

古強者死神 said:


> My recomendation to add to the pile is these:
> Forte Topo FasTrac MTB Tire
> http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=12701&subcategory_ID=5430
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the responses guys. It's greatly appreciated.

The thing that intrigues me about the Forte is that I'm wondering if I might be able to use the same size tube being that it's a 1.9" and my current ACX is 2.2". Is that possible? The Forte brand doesn't seem to be all that popular though, considering there are none of their tires listed in the product reviews section.


----------



## 古強者死神 (May 12, 2006)

Yes tube can be shared easy, My tires were also 2.2's thats another reason to keep the tire size so close. I dont know if they are not popular, or just new as I am new to the whole bike scene. I just know they are so far great tires for me.

Somtimes you cant go off brand alone and just a quality check, the tread pattern seems to be great and the quality is 120tpi and its kevlar based bead. Lucky tires are not that expensive so if you decide to get them its not like your out of alot of money. (like getting a bad fork or somthing) 

One thing to keep in mind is this is very much a "enthusiast" forum and most people with anything higher than a walmart bike are probably enthusiast and as sutch they always tend to stick with the well known brands and popular items so it can be hard to bring new material to the eyes of the masses.

Also Forte seems to be performace exclusive so they will not be as wide spread of an item in the first place as many people dont buy or order from performance (even tho by far they are the best online shop I have found)


----------



## broadwayblue (Mar 19, 2005)

古強者死神 said:


> Yes tube can be shared easy, My tires were also 2.2's thats another reason to keep the tire size so close. I dont know if they are not popular, or just new as I am new to the whole bike scene. I just know they are so far great tires for me.
> 
> Somtimes you cant go off brand alone and just a quality check, the tread pattern seems to be great and the quality is 120tpi and its kevlar based bead. Lucky tires are not that expensive so if you decide to get them its not like your out of alot of money. (like getting a bad fork or somthing)
> 
> ...


Were you able to use the same tubes for both tires? If so, what tubes do you use? The closest I was able to find to work with both were these 1.95 to 2.25:

http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=1375&subcategory_ID=5410

Seems like they would be cutting it close for the 1.9"s, right?


----------



## 古強者死神 (May 12, 2006)

The stock tubes not sure what they are, I have a spare in my backpack I wear I will check it out. The rear tube is replaced also actually as my bike came with a defective one that had a bad valve stem.

Ok they are Bontrager 1.75-2.35 with the presta valves.

just a quick google found me this
http://www.wheel2wheel4bikes.com/products.php?plid=m2b5s123p1051

but im sure you can find more dealers.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I use the same tubes in my 1.75" commuter tyres and Continental Diesel (2.5"). LBSs have lately been stocking continental tubes.


----------



## broadwayblue (Mar 19, 2005)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys. I ended up pulling the trigger on a pair of the Forte Topo FasTrac MTB Tire that | | | | | suggested. I used the 10% off and .99 shipping coupon from performance bikes. I like that they are nearly the same size as my current tires and can be used for some light trail riding too. Now I need to find some of those Bontrager 1.75-2.35 presta valve tubes...don't think I want to import them from overseas. Thanks again everyone...you guys are the best!


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

Maxxis Hookworms?


----------

